# Alexander Tcherepnin's Bagatelles



## clavichorder

Alexander Tcherepnin, a 20th century composer who wrote two symphonies I really like had a knack for boiling down a musical language similar to Prokofiev, or Stravinsky, into something much simpler and easier to play. Unfortunately, these pieces are new enough that they aren't public domain, or else they haven't been put up on IMSLP. You can find amateur recordings of these pieces on youtube. I'm looking into them as an intro to playable and listenable 20th century piano music. They are QUIRKY and highly amusing, tightly structured little pieces. Has anyone ever heard of them?


----------



## Sid James

THIS Naxos disc has them, in part or in full (don't know?). It's actually been on my backburner for a while, I'll have to get it soon. I listened to one of the sets of Beethoven's _Bagatelles_ live in concert a few months back & enjoyed them. This disc has many bagatelles by a number of the major composers throughout history, from Couperin to Denisov. I think this would interest you a lot my friend. Interesting stuff these bagatelles are, indeed...


----------



## clavichorder

Sid James said:


> THIS Naxos disc has them, in part or in full (don't know?). It's actually been on my backburner for a while, I'll have to get it soon. I listened to one of the sets of Beethoven's _Bagatelles_ live in concert a few months back & enjoyed them. This disc has many bagatelles by a number of the major composers throughout history, from Couperin to Denisov. I think this would interest you a lot my friend. Interesting stuff these bagatelles are, indeed...


I'm listening to samples of the Tcherepnin. I think few professional pianists would condescend to play these because they are so light, and yet few students know about them, but I recognize them because my teacher played them for me, all of them, so they are very familiar. I'm pleased that they haven't completely fallen through the cracks and this recording exists. It sounds wonderful. For those who want to sample these weird little things, you'll find it under Bagatelle's 11, op. 5. All of them are there! Nice that we get to hear other bagatelles as well. I've got to find a way to get this CD. Thanks very much Sid James. This is a fantastic little cross section of music's evolution on the whole it seems, although its only representing one Bartok and not complete sets of all composers, but it has all the Tcherepnin.


----------



## clavichorder

And this Denisov is really interesting as well. Also, Lyadov never fails in the small forms.


----------



## Polednice

I don't have much to say, but I thought I'd let you know that I listened to an EMI recording yesterday because of the thread and enjoyed them very much.


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> I don't have much to say, but I thought I'd let you know that I listened to an EMI recording yesterday because of the thread and enjoyed them very much.


You listened to the Bagatelles? It wasn't this same performer?


----------



## Polednice

clavichorder said:


> You listened to the Bagatelles? It wasn't this same performer?


It wasn't the amateur YouTube stuff if that's what you mean. It was from this disc:










It's very unhelpfully labelled "Chamber Music" - it actually contains a Piano Sonata, the Op. 5 Bagatelles, some preludes and other assorted works for solo piano. I was having difficulty finding out who the pianist is (the Torteliers play the violin and cello pieces), but I just made the pleasing discovery that it's Alexander Tcherepnin playing himself. 

EDIT: I'm actually a little confused as to which bits on this disc were composed by Alexander and which by his father, Nikolai!


----------



## clavichorder

^^^There's music on that disc performed by Nikolai? Well, you can trust that the Bagatelles are Alexander. Great disc, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Polednice

Just realised it's all Alexander except for some songs at the end of the album (performed by Alexander but written by Nikolai).


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Sid James

^^Thank you, I enjoyed that music, quite modern but also playful and relaxing in parts...


----------

